# Sansui SM 3000



## sleepingciv (Mar 2, 2010)

Well its one of those threads lol


Thinking bout getting rid of this amp.
But of course I cant find didly doodads on it via google price wise.

Any ideas? Dont wanna ask to much nor undersell it either.


----------



## jcorkin (Jan 26, 2012)

same as the ppi 2150 so price should be the same as one of those......... post some pics


----------



## sleepingciv (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## jcorkin (Jan 26, 2012)

looks clean! id say $200 is a realistic price since you still have the original box with paperwork. i use to have the exact same amp years ago, dont know what happened to it...might still be in a box at my dads house as i have 2 large boxes full of amps at his place, most need repair though.


----------



## sleepingciv (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info wasnt sure what to try and get out of it lol

I had thought about using it, but idk its to clean lol


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Purdy amp! Amazing condition for 20+ years old also. The speaker plug itself is rare and goes for nearly $50 on eBay when they come up for sale


----------



## sleepingciv (Mar 2, 2010)

dang 50 for a plug thats nutty lol


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

sleepingciv said:


> dang 50 for a plug thats nutty lol


Yes, it is and precisely why most people will solder the wires to the board and bypass the testy plug. This is my 2nd least favorite plug ever...other one is the HiFonics VIII "Utilink" plugs. Even Mantz will solder your wires to the board if you send him a VIII to repair as the plugs (Utilink Power/Ground) are no longer available!


----------

